# A Nose Hair Story



## PE-ness (Mar 30, 2009)

Allright, so maybe this belongs under the manscaping thread, but I figured I'd post this as a separate story, a warning you might say.

I went for several weeks with a painful, burning, irritated spot right below my left nostril. I thought maybe I had shaved it down too closely, but after a few weeks of being real careful with the razor, I still had that incredibly irritating sensation in that one spot.

And then I figured it out: it was a #*^*@!!( nose hair! The damn thing had grown out of my nose at such an angle and was so stiff that it was actually piercing my skin, like a tiny needle, over and over again in the same basic spot. Quite frequently, this sensation was more pronounced after eating, or talking alot.... you know, working the mouth a lot. Grinding it in.

So I finally realized that I have reached the age where my nose hairs require trimming. ld-025:

So I was just wondering if anyone else has had this happen, or at what age did you realize you had to start trimming your nose hairs.


----------



## EM_PS (Mar 30, 2009)

I put 30-35 - didn't trim 'em back then (yanked 'em) - now i have a manual trimmer, and an attachment for the facial hair trimmer to really lay waste to the offending hairs.

Wait'll it starts sprouting out of your ears. . .


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2009)

Probably when I was 20 or 21. Its not so much a volume thing as it is one or two stray hairs that love to grow at a weird angle that protrude and look rather lengthy. I just use one of those electric whirly-gigs with the blades that look like the mouth of a dune-worm.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Mar 30, 2009)

Whenver one pokes out I just pluck it out on the spot. Sometimes I even get a nice booger along with it.


----------



## MA_PE (Mar 30, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Whenver one pokes out I just pluck it out on the spot. Sometimes I even get a nice booger along with it.


What charcteristics define a "nice" one? :dunno:


----------



## testee (Mar 30, 2009)

PE-ness got a nose? rlyflag:


----------



## cement (Mar 30, 2009)

I can see letting the eyebrows go wild, but guys that let the nose hair and the ear hair stick out like tumbleweeds I can't figure out.


----------



## Supe (Mar 30, 2009)

VTEnviro said:


> Whenver one pokes out I just pluck it out on the spot. Sometimes I even get a nice booger along with it.


I've heard that plucking nose hairs is a no-no. Supposedly leaves you very vulnerable to ingrown hairs and infection.


----------



## Freon (Mar 30, 2009)

I burn'em out with a blow torch....

Oh, I thought this was the "Man-score" thread...


----------



## Wolverine (Mar 30, 2009)

Yup, .. nose...ears...back...

I also have two wildly long eyebrow hairs that I keep trimming, but I'm thinking about letting them go and going for the young Thufir Hawat look.


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Mar 30, 2009)

Usually my wildly long hairs are gray. Go figure.


----------



## MGX (Mar 30, 2009)

I get these long, shock white monsters I suddenly discover when they protrude about 1/8"-1/4" from the schnozz.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 30, 2009)

Supe said:


> I've heard that plucking nose hairs is a no-no. Supposedly leaves you very vulnerable to ingrown hairs and infection.


never heard that before... I guess that means its time to invest in a trimmer... I always pluck mine... I had one this weekend that had a full 540 degree sprial to it... I was impressed, I dont normally get corkscrews.


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 30, 2009)

Way TMI!!


----------



## MGX (Mar 30, 2009)

dude said:


> never heard that before... I guess that means its time to invest in a trimmer... I always pluck mine... I had one this weekend that had a full 540 degree sprial to it... I was impressed, I dont normally get corkscrews.


The question everyone is pondering is: was it clockwise or counter-clockwise?


----------



## Sschell (Mar 30, 2009)

snickerd3 said:


> Way TMI!!


you're in a thread called a nose hair story.... what were you expecting?



MGX said:


> The question everyone is pondering is: was it clockwise or counter-clockwise?


counter.


----------



## Sschell (Mar 30, 2009)

if you have a killer moustache, do you need to trim the nose hairs?


----------



## snickerd3 (Mar 30, 2009)

dude said:


> if you have a killer moustache, do you need to trim the nose hairs?


yes!!


----------



## Dleg (Mar 30, 2009)

MGX said:


> The question everyone is pondering is: was it clockwise or counter-clockwise?






dude said:


> you're in a thread called a nose hair story.... what were you expecting?
> 
> counter.


So does this mean we can assume the coriolis effect applies to nose hair growth? We need someone from Australia on this forum....


----------



## MGX (Mar 31, 2009)

Dleg said:


> So does this mean we can assume the coriolis effect applies to nose hair growth? We need someone from Australia on this forum....


I think it has to do with whether one uses the left or right hand to pick and if the picker uses the right hand rule.


----------



## Supe (Mar 31, 2009)

MGX said:


> I think it has to do with whether one uses the left or right hand to pick and if the picker uses the right hand rule.


If you'd like to do it in terms of residual stresses, a left handed pick with inwards (septum-directed) force would create a clockwise curl from the picker's perspective, while a right handed pick would induce a counter-clockwise curl.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 31, 2009)

Supe said:


> If you'd like to do it in terms of residual stresses, a left handed pick with inwards (septum-directed) force would create a clockwise curl from the picker's perspective, while a right handed pick would induce a counter-clockwise curl.


You put WAY too much thought into that.


----------



## Supe (Mar 31, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> You put WAY too much thought into that.


Nah.

Just use the ribbon and the desk scenario. Take a ribbon, pull it taught over the edge of a desk, and it will always give it an inwards curl.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 31, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> You put WAY too much thought into that.






Supe said:


> Nah.
> Just use the ribbon and the desk scenario. Take a ribbon, pull it taught over the edge of a desk, and it will always give it an inwards curl.


I believe my statement stands.

BTW, where do you get ribbon? From your scrapbooking stuff?


----------



## Sschell (Mar 31, 2009)

lol... too much!


----------



## cement (Mar 31, 2009)

zing!


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 31, 2009)

cement said:


> zing!


+100 LOTR?


----------



## Sschell (Mar 31, 2009)

FLB = on a roll.


----------



## Supe (Mar 31, 2009)

FLBuff PE said:


> I believe my statement stands.
> 
> BTW, where do you get ribbon? From your scrapbooking stuff?



Borrowed it from VT.


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 31, 2009)

Supe said:


> Borrowed it from VT.


I believe you. Thousands wouldn't, but I do.


----------



## cement (Mar 31, 2009)

Supe said:


> Borrowed it from VT.


pillow talk?


----------



## Flyer_PE (Mar 31, 2009)

cement said:


> pillow talk?


Well played! :appl:


----------



## Dleg (Mar 31, 2009)

No, it was just left over from something of VT's he "unwrapped" .


----------



## FLBuff PE (Mar 31, 2009)

Dleg said:


> No, it was just left over from something of VT's he "unwrapped" .


Wow. That's farther than I would have taken it, but I was pulling punches.


----------



## cement (Mar 31, 2009)

Dleg said:


> No, it was just left over from something of VT's he "unwrapped" .


that is wrong on so many levels.

Well done!


----------



## Supe (Apr 1, 2009)

Lets be realistic here. Anything I'd unwrap of VT certainly isn't impressive enough to tie a ribbon around.


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Apr 1, 2009)

Supe said:


> Lets be realistic here. Anything I'd unwrap of VT certainly isn't impressive enough to tie a ribbon around.


Maybe he was trying not to forget something.


----------



## Sschell (Apr 1, 2009)

don't you hate it when you wake up after a long night of drinking and there's a ribbon tied around... something.... and you cant remember why...

you know it is supposed to remind you to do something... but I am a Gigantic DoucheBag


----------



## cement (Apr 1, 2009)

i hate when that happens


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Apr 1, 2009)

No you don't. Not really.


----------



## maryannette (Apr 8, 2009)

:shakehead:


----------



## frazil (Apr 8, 2009)

^that is the perfect smiley for this thread


----------



## GulfCoastCivil (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm a bit of a freak about nose hair. My best friend growing up had huge ones that stuck out of one nostril and they always bothered me. I think I spent most of our friendship staring at their freakishness. So I've always trimmed mine and kept up with them. Except of course since my son was born I've slacked. I'd rather keep up with my eyebrows then my nose hairs when I get a chance.


----------



## Sapper PE LS (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm noticing these issues more and more these days


----------



## cement (Sep 4, 2013)

I've taken to snorting nair.


----------



## Dleg (Sep 15, 2013)

I have the occasional white nose hair now.

It freaks me out.


----------



## Master slacker (Sep 16, 2013)

I do too. But only after hookers and blow.


----------

